# Band orientation?



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

After much lurking and searching, it seems to me that people don't route their bands through the inside of the forks, but haven't found the reason for that. It also seems to me that back in the day, that's just what I did with wooden Wham-O types and I don't remember any bad happening, it was just the way we did it. Obviously, many SS designs are not really made for this - but I'm just curious. So is there a reason? Perhaps increased fork hits?

THANKS!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

The reason I route my bands on the outside with TTF is to get the proper fork width for 10 meter shooting. With a narrow fork my target is floating and coming through the inside would only increase the float distance and put the fork tip in the sight picture also. For fork tip design wrap and tuck is easier on the outside of the tip with flat bands. You will notice that popular slings like the Scout do not accommodate inside TTF. Their is no advantage to it.  If you like it and can shoot well with it then please enjoy it


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

BAM. Talk about a comprehensive answer! Great people on this forum


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks guys. I hear what you're saying about the sight picture. When I got my Scout, I shot about a half dozen times with bands TTF then immediately changed to OTT - too much rubber (along with the fat forks) in the sight picture when holding sideways. I'm most accurate with a single tube per side in a wire frame and I think it's due to the clean lines for aiming and clear sight picture. However the Scout is my most comfortable SS which helps me to hold steady so I want to stick with and eventually shoot with bands well.


----------

